# Melco EP1 - how to use?



## Kristinika (Jan 28, 2009)

Good evening. I fell into a really good deal and was able to obtain 2 melco ep1 machines, the controller and accessories for a steal! I know this is not the newest machine on the market, however I think it will give me the edge I need to be more competitive with my business.

Any ideas on how to use? The manual is fairly straight forward. Even at that, it is a bit confusing for someone new to embroidery. I was looking for websites/you tube videos etc. but haven't been able to find any? 

Any ideas/thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## cookemb (Oct 6, 2009)

What software are you using? You will need Melco software to run these and the Melco network card installed on your PC. Do you have? You will probably have to contact a Melco trainer or technician close to you in order to set them up.


----------



## Birchhaven (Jun 2, 2012)

If I had an external USB floppy drive that would read and write 720K disks, and I had 720K disks, could I down load embroidery designs from the internet on the 720K disks and then use them with my machine? If so, do I need to save them to a certain format?
Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## Bigmacatac (Oct 18, 2011)

The Melco EP1 uses expanded format files only. you can download files and use them to sew. It is not neccessary to have a computer to connect to the machine (but it helps) the controller will allow you to load the designs into the ep1 for sewing.

see attached links for manual.

Technical manual

[media]http://www.melco-service.com/UserFiles/File/2009/Conventional/12616b.pdf[/media]

operators manual

Melco Technical Support Center:

parts manual

[media]http://www.melco-service.com/UserFiles/File/2009/Conventional/12617.pdf[/media]


----------



## Bigmacatac (Oct 18, 2011)

in addition you will need a "boot disk" to start the controller.


----------

